# hope



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Just got an email from Melissa and I'm tempted to give hyno another try. I can't afford either her phone rates or the audio tapes. suggestions?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I have been giving this some thought. Since because of my disability I have been given state/federal insurance I am going to try to get them to pay for this treatment if my doctor agrees and I will let people know how it goes. Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

no answer from Melissa or Mike yet.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,Acording to Mike's P.A., he's off sick until next week.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I guess even healers can get sick?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I wonder if I should ask Melissa to join the forum here?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

now that some of the edge seems to have gone here maybe I can get some responses on my original question. And no, I don't know whether I am in or out and don't think an issue should be made of it.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2003)

Could you provide Melissa with a service of your own in exchange for her services for you?Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks, I assume she'll get back to me soon and Mike will get better and get back to me. I do think his tapes help a lot of people but maybe an adjustment is what's needed and I was hoping here to hear from others who might have experience more than one type of hypnotherapy.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's okay to close the thread now, jeff. I got an answer from Melissa that I'm going to go with as mike is still out for a week. i assume my posting is what eric and Nikki got upset about.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

tapes came today. wish me luck.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luck and a good journey to you Tom.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks, BQBada


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2003)

Best of luck, Tom. You deserve to feel better.Let us know how you do.Evie


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Good luck, Tom, I hope you finally find something that helps you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

day threeBada


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

... and..... ? How's it going?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

tom, you finally took the plunge. Good for you. I think it will definitely help you relax and tension is what causes C sometimes. And as you get into the other tapes it will be addressing motility too.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

bonniei, this isn't Mike's tapes. She talks about restructuring the bowel - I think it's based on Whorwell's work.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2003)

Does she have any suggestions for those of us whose IBS is directly related to parasympathetic nervous system malfunction?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

probably. I think this is one of Whorwell's theories. You could ask her. I think Chris posted her email awhile back.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

Chris... if you read this, could you please send me the email address to which Tom is referring?ThanxEvie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,Melissa Roth can be reached at the following:Web site is www.tranceworkers.comEmail is hypnosis###bham.rr.comAwhile back, somebody mentioned Susan Bishop, a hypnotherapist treating IBS. Susan took instruction fromMelissa.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

both of them I think offer on their websites to help people find a local hypnotherapist even though neiher could locate one in Tennessee.Their tapes are also more expensive than Mike's.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,I think what's more important is the different approaches the tapes take - one addressing symptoms and the other restructuring function. I'm most interested in your evaluations.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

day 4, still too early to tell. I see eric has moved Mike's tape info to products and websites. Maybe this should go there, too?Bada


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

bada - please keep posting here. I think many of us are interested in hearing about your progress (and hoping for good things of course!). the only posting I saw on the products forum was one specifically about the cost/ordering tapes. there are still numerous threads here about Mike's tapes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you for the link, Chris. I appreciate it.Yes... I think we're all interested to learn how you fare, Tom. Keep us updated on your progress.I just now wrote to Melissa and asked her for some guidance.Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,As your postings are non-commercial and you're not getting any remuneration from Melissa, I can't see any reason why you should move this to products and websites. So keep us informed and updated.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

day 5 - BADD day but don't know if it's the tapes or my body adjusting to zelnorm. Can't be stress.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2003)

Hope it wasn't cuz I vented to you today? I had such a miserable day at work yesterday that I made up for it today...


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

no, but it does sound like you do need to change your work situation?Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

day 6. still no magic solution. maybe I'll have to give up on the med?bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Melissa just got back in town from an international conference on hypbosis where presented ibs - you may know what this was Chris?She said I should stop experimenting with the zelnorm for awhile, so I will.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,Every year at this time, the National Guild of Hypnotists hold their annual convention. It's a full week of courses on a variety interests. I wasn't aware that Melissa was giving her talk on IBS. I have her down giving two presentations on Fibromyalgia and one on Hypertension. perhaps she was asked to fill in for another speaker and did IBS.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I have to admit that what keeps me going is her voice.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Still having a hellofatime here but I think it's because it will just take some time to get the zelnorm out of my system so I'll give it a few days.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Melissa has not yet responded to my inquiry. How long did it take for her to respond to yours?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

about two weeks.Bada


----------

